# B&R Phantom Tourbillon!



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

My god!










and some bonus pictures~


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

My favorite....


----------



## Avengeance (Jan 29, 2007)

^ Mine too....

But....... that BR01 Phantom is killer too!


----------



## HoustonChris (Nov 17, 2007)

HelloNasty1 said:


> My favorite....


It has a "Trust" meter? I want it just for that feature alone.

Seriously, what does that measure?


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

you should check their website.. there are better pictures of the tourbillon phantom, its the meanest looking watch iv ever laid eyes on.. all blacked out tourbillon FTW!


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

HoustonChris said:


> It has a "Trust" meter? I want it just for that feature alone.
> 
> Seriously, what does that measure?


How much to trust the accuracy of the watch  It can predict if it will keep good time and relay that via the trust meter.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

cdvma said:


> How much to trust the accuracy of the watch  It can predict if it will keep good time and relay that via the trust meter.


the trust meter specifically has to due with the state of the power rerserve and the effect it has on the state of the watches accuracy... I forgot which watch has the layout that bypasses the first and last day of the power reserve to maintain accuracy.


----------



## HoustonChris (Nov 17, 2007)

Of course! Foolish me, for not realizing that.:-d

Sadly, the watch clearly isn't completely trustworthy, since the meter is only in middle. I bet it's lying to us right now.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, not my cup of tea. Tourbillon or no tourbilon, it still looks like a thin bedside clock. Sorry.


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

I think this is one of those times where WOW is a understatement. :-!


----------



## eqdok2007 (Dec 3, 2007)

To be a contrarian, I'm not a big fan of Turbillion complications in sports style watches. Its like putting diamonds and bling on Submariners. Like Mike Tyson in drag...

Those other Bell & Roses' are exceptional indeed. I'm tempted.


----------



## G M Fude (May 27, 2006)

Aqua Spearo said:


> My god!
> 
> and some bonus pictures~


Indeed. What's the idea of the all-black model? Is it for people who don't care what the time is?


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah that phantom is my holy grail. i dont ever think i will own one, aspiring though cannot hurt.


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

I like this style of tourbillon watch. The design is a little wild to my taste.


----------



## peterkost (Jul 11, 2008)

This two brand have the similar design.


----------



## DaLuca Straps (Oct 6, 2008)

Janne said:


> Sorry, not my cup of tea. Tourbillon or no tourbilon, it still looks like a thin bedside clock. Sorry.


Thats one hell of a bedside clock....where do you shop at?

-Dan


----------

